# A few name plaques..



## stevebuk (30 Jan 2014)

Just about finished up my orders for now, so i thought i would share a few pics before i have to turn 8 goblets for someone..


----------



## ChrisR (30 Jan 2014)

Steve.

Good work, with an interesting looking wood.

Coincidence, I am just cutting a ballet related, free standing plaque for an ISLA.

As I don’t think Isla is that common a name.

The one I cut will just be in 6mm Birch ply.  

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Jmac80 (30 Jan 2014)

look very nice  what wood and thickness is it?


----------



## stevebuk (30 Jan 2014)

Jmac80":3o9n9iv9 said:


> look very nice  what wood and thickness is it?



This is oak at 3/4 inch thick, the Isla one is beech at about the same thickness, I sell loads of these from my cabinet at work ..


----------



## nadnerb (30 Jan 2014)

nice work Steve


----------



## woodndrum (30 Jan 2014)

Not exactly a name plaque, but a wall plaque none the less! 




I thought of adding coloured foil like yours but could not decide which items to highlight. Still completed some two weeks or more before it's needed. I love it when a client gives plenty of notice.


----------



## stevebuk (30 Jan 2014)

You could always paint or glitter the highlights such as the balloons , or just the cake tops, or the wrapped presents, would look lovely..


----------



## Jmac80 (30 Jan 2014)

Are these all your very own designs or borrowed and adapted to suit?

Do you have templates / patterns / fonts etc that you us specifically?


----------



## stevebuk (30 Jan 2014)

i troll the font sites looking for fonts i think will be good to cut, i make the patterns up in a program called serif pageplus ( free version on their site) although i use x5 for mine. 
The patterns are cut down, blown up, widened, shortened pictures from the internet (copyright free) that i adapt to fit what is required by the customer, i have just been asked to have a stall at a gymkhana in 8 weeks time so i will make several horse related ones, stable door hanging ones and a couple painted to show them off.


----------



## Jmac80 (30 Jan 2014)

Sounds good, looking forward to some pics of your horsey ones and thanks for all the tips 

Ps, I liked your Facebook page


----------



## mac1012 (31 Jan 2014)

I would like to do more name plaques have done a few using steve goods font software 

I would like to use this type of soft ware but I bit thick when it comes to using it and I end up nearly throwing the laptop through the window 

I will have to come over to your gaffe steve as I not far away and you can give me a crash course :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevebuk (31 Jan 2014)

mac1012":16bpsjcs said:


> I would like to do more name plaques have done a few using steve goods font software
> 
> I would like to use this type of soft ware but I bit thick when it comes to using it and I end up nearly throwing the laptop through the window
> 
> I will have to come over to your gaffe steve as I not far away and you can give me a crash course :lol: :lol: :lol:



Mark, you will be made welcome whenever you wish to call round mate, its not that difficult to do..

I use to travel to New Whittington every week to see a mate there when i use to make dolls house furniture..


----------



## boysie39 (31 Jan 2014)

Steve ,just been looking at your Facebook page some lovely stuff on there .
Thank you for the pleasure you give with your art .


----------



## martinka (31 Jan 2014)

Nice looking plaques, Steve, and solid wood makes a lot of difference.

ChrisR, Isla isn't all that rare a name. Remember Isla St Clair? and my sister lives on the Isla Wight. :wink: I do believe it's a Scottish name.


----------



## Philip n (31 Jan 2014)

Very nice work, Steve. 
The addition of the coloured glitter really makes them stand out from the norm too.


----------



## ChrisR (31 Jan 2014)

martinka":v2ormdie said:


> Nice looking plaques, Steve, and solid wood makes a lot of difference.
> 
> ChrisR, Isla isn't all that rare a name. Remember Isla St Clair? and my sister lives on the Isla Wight. :wink: I do believe it's a Scottish name.



Martin.

Yes you are correct, I said to my wife about it, and was told the same, I put it down to my sheltered life, showing through.  
I will now write one hundred lines starting with, ISLA. #-o 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## bodgerbaz (1 Feb 2014)

I made a few names for two of my grandchildren as Christmas ornaments
















Barry


----------



## stevebuk (1 Feb 2014)

very nice Barry, i cut these out some time ago and painted them with a crackle medium that made them look like cracked snow on them, its a pattern from a great friend of mine , sheila landry bergner ..


----------



## bodgerbaz (1 Feb 2014)

Indeed it is Steve, I have several of her designs which I'm working my way through. You're right, she's also a lovely girl too.


----------



## megga (2 Feb 2014)

Some good work there, a wee bit better than mine, but i am hoping to get some better work now i have a better scroll saw  

But i'm with mac1012 i would end up destroying my laptop trying to use a program (and i already have Serif, the free version) So i try designing things in paint, very limiting.

What about having a weekly post on how to use just 1 designe feature (any more than 1 and us basic computer folk will explode)


----------

